# [Qmail] gestion des messages d'erreur

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Lorsque le serveur de messagerie rencontre des erreurs lors de l'envoi de messages due à un nom de domaine ou un nom d'utilisateur invalide, l'émetteur du message ne reçoit aucun message d'erreur en retour, notamment  dans le cas d'un nom de domaine invalide.

Existe-t-il des réglages Qmail pour ce type de traitement ?

----------

## guilc

Il me semblais bien avoir lu ça récemment   :Laughing: 

http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=60460

A première vue de nez rapide, google me dit que qmail ne gère pas les DSN..... C'est donc mal barré...

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Pour être plus précis, le serveur qmail ne peut envoyer le message d'erreur vers le "return-path" indiqué dans l'entête du courrier.

Et une chose étrange est que si le courrier est envoyé vers le même domaine avec le même "return-path", la réponse arrive bien vers le "return-path".

La configuration du serveur qmail est-elle incomplète ?

----------

